# Gen 1 clutch backwards compatible with gen 2?



## OshaViolation (2 mo ago)

Hello everyone so my clutch is on its last leg. would a clutch meant from a gen 1 cruze would fit on a gen 2? or would I have to go with OE?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Probably not


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Why would you want to use a gen 1 clutch on a gen 2?

What's the part numbers?


----------



## OshaViolation (2 mo ago)

snowwy66 said:


> Why would you want to use a gen 1 clutch on a gen 2?
> 
> What's the part numbers?


I need to replace my clutch soon but I wanted to see if I had other options other than OEM?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

OshaViolation said:


> I need to replace my clutch soon but I wanted to see if I had other options other than OEM?


Parts stores don't sell em?

Rockauto.com 
Gmpartsdirect.com is usually cheaper then the dealer.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

took a look on rock auto, 

gen 1 is a six bolt, 









gen 2 is a eight bolt


----------

